# Vince Carter No Likey Toronto



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Vince Carter asks to be traded 

Join the club, Vince.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

LOL, he gave them trade offers. Maybe he used RealGM.

"Here's the trade ID, Babcock. It's from [email protected]_2004."


----------



## Shanghai Kid (Mar 7, 2003)

Wow, a hell of an offseason. This is like NBA Live, all the superstars are legitly getting traded.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

The NBA should have just thrown all the players into a big pool and had all the teams go through a draft. 

It is going to be a vastly different NBA next season, which I likey.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> LOL, he gave them trade offers. Maybe he used RealGM.
> 
> "Here's the trade ID, Babcock. It's from [email protected]_2004."


:laugh:


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I would maybe consider Marion for Carter swap and move JJ to the 3.


----------



## wild_style (Feb 26, 2004)

it also says at the bottom pierce and ray allen may be moving,..... this off season is huge!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*nooooo!*



> Originally posted by <b>wild_style</b>!
> it also says at the bottom pierce and ray allen may be moving,..... this off season is huge!


I swear it's because I started watching ball again. Last time I was really watchin' it, AI was dropping 100 over 7 quarters on <strike>the Fakers. </strike>(Do not denigrate a team name or a player's name.) :nonono:

Then he lost the series, and I blanked out the next two years. Evidently I didn't miss much. Whatever happens, happens and I'm glad to be here for this preternatural offseason.


----------



## Forever4113 (Jul 1, 2004)

If he goes anywhere I bet he would go to Seattle. Swap Allen and Carter somehow.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

AS LONG AS THEY STAY IN THE EAST.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Trades like VC for Allen/Marion do not help the raptors in any way.

We're barely a playoff team now, and swapping Vince with a player of pretty much equal talent doesn't do much at all.

When we trade Vince it would benefit the team long term if we get young players in return, add depth, and start building around Bosh, and Araujo.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*should be an HoFer...so much ability.*

Vince will probably have to stay, he has a contract to honor. The man has to sit and watch for another *4* years whilst his Raptors team slowly get destroyed by Babcock, while he gets older and older.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> The Seattle Sonics are seeking offers for All-Star guard Ray Allen, who's entering the last year of his contract, ESPN's David Aldridge reported Thursday.
> 
> 
> According to sources, Minnesota and Boston are among the teams Seattle has contacted.


ray allen + KG? that would be nice.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: should be an HoFer...so much ability.*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> Vince will probably have to stay, he has a contract to honor. The man has to sit and watch for another *4* years whilst his Raptors team slowly get destroyed by Babcock, while he gets older and older.


Destroyed?

I think it is a little early to say that Babcock is destroying the team, unless you are one of those who is too upset with the Araujo pick to see that he is trying to get things moving in the right direction.


----------



## alpngso (May 23, 2003)

Wow... 2 years can change a lot of things. :laugh:


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> ray allen + KG? that would be nice.


Yeah, just what the Wolves need. More guys who only take jump shots.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, just what the Wolves need. More guys who only take jump shots.


you should probably watch more ray allen games before making such a dumb comment.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> you should probably watch more ray allen games before making such a dumb comment.


You should really learn how to form an argument. You just committed the worst logical fallacy. If a person is wrong, you point out their error. Accusing a person of something that you have no knowledge about is the definition of a "dumb comment".


----------



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

Wow, i'd love to have Ray Allen on the T'wolves.

Didn't he average like 6 boards and about 6 assists? If so then i'd say he does a lot more than take jumpshots


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> You should really learn how to form an argument. You just committed the worst logical fallacy. If a person is wrong, you point out their error. Accusing a person of something that you have no knowledge about is the definition of a "dumb comment".


i'm not even trying to form an argument. there's nothing to argue. calling ray allen strictly a jumpshooter is a dumb comment, period. if you don't want any backlash, don't make stupid generalizations. calling ray allen "a guy who only takes jumpshots" is like saying MJ was a "a guy who only jumped high". it is quite obvious you haven't seen many of ray's games, and that's what i commented on. and if you HAVE seen his games, then you have some poor judgement concerning a player's talent level and abilities.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> i'm not even trying to form an argument. there's nothing to argue. calling ray allen strictly a jumpshooter is a dumb comment, period. if you don't want any backlash, don't make stupid generalizations. calling ray allen "a guy who only takes jumpshots" is like saying MJ was a "a guy who only jumped high". it is quite obvious you haven't seen many of ray's games, and that's what i commented on. and if you HAVE seen his games, then you have some poor judgement concerning a player's talent level and abilities.


You still have yet to refute what I said.

I'm not making judgment on Ray's talent level or his abilities. I'm making judgment on what he brings to the offensive end, which is mostly jump shots, something the Wolves do too exclusively. If you want to argue that Ray has a great post-up game, or likes to take it to the lane, make that argument. But from what I've seen, he does the latter some, and the former hardly at all. Again, refute what I said. Please.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> You still have yet to refute what I said.
> ...


ray allen is a nice all-around player. shooting is what he does best, but it's not the only thing he does. he's a good passer and rebounder. he's an above-average defender. he CAN drive, and does so a lot. that's one of the biggest misconceptions about ray allen. he doesn't have the slashing ability of t-mac or kobe, but he can definitely drive. ray allen brings much more to the table than latrell sprewell, who i assume would be one of the players the wolves would trade. ray allen is the prototypical shooting guard. why wouldn't the wolves want him?

also, you call him "just a jumpshooter" like his shooting ability is a dime a dozen. he's a TREMENDOUS shooter.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

The KG and Ray Allen combo could've started in 96-97. Oh well.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

> ray allen is a nice all-around player. shooting is what he does best, but it's not the only thing he does. he's a good passer and rebounder. he's an above-average defender. he CAN drive, and does so a lot. that's one of the biggest misconceptions about ray allen. he doesn't have the slashing ability of t-mac or kobe, but he can definitely drive. ray allen brings much more to the table than latrell sprewell, who i assume would be one of the players the wolves would trade. ray allen is the prototypical shooting guard. why wouldn't the wolves want him?
> 
> also, you call him "just a jumpshooter" like his shooting ability is a dime a dozen. he's a TREMENDOUS shooter.


What I was saying is that his scoring consists of jumpshooting, primarily. What he does on defense and assists, I wasn't talking about at all. The Wolves are scary to watch sometimes because they get their points _almost all on jumpshots_. The only time they do otherwise is when KG dunks it. The Wolves need a guy who can post up and draw attention away from the jumpshooters. I'm not hating on Ray at all, or even saying that they shouldn't trade for him, but they need to find other ways to score. The easiest offense to stop is the jumpshot.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pan Mengtu</b>!
> 
> 
> What I was saying is that his scoring consists of jumpshooting, primarily. What he does on defense and assists, I wasn't talking about at all. The Wolves are scary to watch sometimes because they get their points _almost all on jumpshots_. The only time they do otherwise is when KG dunks it. The Wolves need a guy who can post up and draw attention away from the jumpshooters. I'm not hating on Ray at all, or even saying that they shouldn't trade for him, but they need to find other ways to score. The easiest offense to stop is the jumpshot.


i understand your point, but i still disagree. ray allen is another level of shooter. he's a much better shooter than sprewell. jumpshots are generally easy to stop, true. unless, that is, you have a mercurial big man in the paint who draws massive amounts of double and triple teams passing the ball out to one of the top shooters in the league (if not the best). that would be VERY hard to stop. ray allen has never played with a dominant big man in the NBA. imagine what he could do with KG.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> ray allen + KG? that would be nice.


KG + Pierce, Allen, or Vince would be AWESOME! They could trade a big man to them, like Kandi-man!


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*BADLY!*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> KG + Pierce, Allen, or Vince would be AWESOME! They could trade a big man to them, like Kandi-man!


That'd be amazing to watch, but they'd end up getting spanked by the Spurs. KG needs some frontcourt help badly.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: BADLY!*



> Originally posted by <b>sherako</b>!
> 
> 
> That'd be amazing to watch, but they'd end up getting spanked by the Spurs. KG needs some frontcourt help badly.


what are you talking about? olowokandi is an excellent center.


----------



## sweet_constipation (Jul 3, 2004)

Why argue?
He's a better player than Spree at this point, and can also get into the lane better.

Besides, with the NBA's decision to allow zone defense, an excellent mid-range shooter can be much more important than someone who is primarily a slasher.


As for the actual topic...........good.
This is what happens when you expand the league without actually having the players.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

*Re: Re: BADLY!*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> what are you talking about? olowokandi is an excellent center.


Sarcasm??? Just testing, because last time Kandi Man had a decent year was his second to last with the Clippers.


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Re: BADLY!*



> Originally posted by <b>spriggan9</b>!
> 
> 
> what are you talking about? olowokandi is an excellent center.


I really hope you meant opposite of that.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>jokeaward</b>!
> The KG and Ray Allen combo could've started in 96-97. Oh well.


lol


----------

